# Afraid to give it a go



## alanb (Jul 15, 2009)

since being diagnosed type 1 i have not cycled or done any strenuous exercise because i am not sure of the impact on my sugar levels.  Do i need to build my levels up and if so what is the best way of doing this?


----------



## aymes (Jul 15, 2009)

Hi and welcome

I found the best way to start taking up exercise after I was diagnosed was to build it up a little a a time, and keep testing so you can see how exercise affects you. 

Check you bg before you start exercise a) to make sure you're not too low and also b) to make sure you're not too high as exercising with high sugars can cause them to go up higher. Best checking with your medical team to decide what levels are bets for you.

You may find the website www.runsweet.com useful for some pointers.

Some people will find that they need to take on extra carbs, or reduce the preceeding insulin dose, to stay at an acceptable level during exercise, others will find they need to take on some carbs during the exercise. Others may find they need nothing before exercise but may need to reduce insulin after etc.

Sorry there's no hard and fast rule, it's all about seeing how it affects you, building up slowly is most likely the best way forward....


----------



## alanb (Jul 15, 2009)

*thanks aymes*

sounds like a lot of trial and error.  the feedback and notes i have seen on the site are definately building up my confidence.  will give it a go soon.


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 16, 2009)

alanb said:


> since being diagnosed type 1 i have not cycled or done any strenuous exercise because i am not sure of the impact on my sugar levels.  Do i need to build my levels up and if so what is the best way of doing this?



Hi Alan , you dont say how long you have been Diabetic , but guessing I'm assuming you are newly diagnosed . dont be too scared and worried, just take it a little at a time and you will be fine . When I was first diagnosed I was scared to go to the shops alone incase I hypoed , now I go running alone in the woods with the dog and do plenty of Aerobics alone in the house, I would just say ,always check your levels , before, and after  exersise until you see how your body reacts , we are all different , you may also need to reduce your insulin doses. good luck !! let us know how it goes


----------



## MCH (Jul 16, 2009)

As everyone says it is a bit of trial and error. The best advice is to make sure you always have your testing stuff with you AND quick (and long) acting CHO. I now always take "sugary water" to the gym and test once or twice during exercise as well as before and after. I now kind of know what levels are OK and when to start taking CHO.

It might be an idea to start either with a firend or in a gym where you aren't on your own till you see how it works for you.

Good luck!


----------



## linda metcalfe (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi 
Iam type 2 and have just started taking fast action insulin i also go to the gym
I test before i go but was worried when on the treadmill i couldnt feel if i was shaking or not
My advice is let as many people as possible know as i told all the gym instructors and they keep checking on me in the gym so i feel better but i do find my level drops after excersice
Keep going good luck

Linda


----------



## Caroline (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it is a caase of trial and error, you need to work out what works for you. Building  up gradually seems the best way to go forward.


----------



## shortcake (Sep 10, 2009)

the thought of exercising alone scares me too but reading through the tips has really encouraged me thanks


----------



## Copepod (Sep 10, 2009)

I'm sure people must be sick of reading me suggesting health walks and orienteering, but both are good ways of adding some social aspect and challenge (map reading) to being active outdoors - search feature will reveal posts giving links to these activities.


----------



## DickBarton (Sep 11, 2009)

Keep at it...don't just stop, but take your time and start small and build up...you will get back to the sort of exercise level you were at before (and go even further). Take your time and learn as you go...don't try anything to extreme to begin with but don't just sit back and rest...

All the best...

Richard.

P.S. Been diabetic for 32 years and Mountain Biking for the last 20 - not a great example of a diabetic but I like to think I can show people that they CAN do it...it's down to attitude and prep...


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 11, 2009)

I want to do some running. Seriously. 

Northerner gave me the inspiration - if he can do it as a Type 1 then it's got to be far easier as a Type 2.

I've been looking at getting some *proper* running shoes - Northerner's advice is to get last year's design and that's what I'm going to do. The sea front is quite flat so I'll be starting on that and then trying other places.

All I have to worry about now is what to wear!


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi Tez

Can you explain to me please why it would be easier for a type2 to go running than it would be for a type1. I might be missing something, but I can't see the connection.

John.


----------



## Corrine (Sep 11, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I want to do some running. Seriously.
> 
> Northerner gave me the inspiration - if he can do it as a Type 1 then it's got to be far easier as a Type 2.
> 
> ...



Go do it Tez!  Can't think of a nicer place to run that Brighton seafront.  As for what to wear I'd opt for lycra shorts or jog bottoms to start and a stay dry t-shirt (don't know what the technical term is) but basically if it rains or if you sweat a lot it draws the moisture away from your skin.  Have a look at Runnersworld.co.uk for training schedules - they also have loads of advice about kit but I'd wait and see if you like running before you spend a fortune on all the gear!

Good luck and let me know how you get on.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> Hi Tez
> 
> Can you explain to me please why it would be easier for a type2 to go running than it would be for a type1. I might be missing something, but I can't see the connection.
> 
> John.



Hi John, Type 2s have less likelihood of going hypo during (or after) exercise, although it would depend on what treatment regime you are on. As a Type 1 I have to estimate my insulin dose prior to exercise, as I don't want too much, but also don't want too little as my cells would not be able to use the blood glucose properly if there was insufficuent insulin. A Type 2 on insulin would have similar problems, although maybe not if just a basal insulin. Hope this helps!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2009)

I ran from the University of Sussex (at Falmer?) to Brighton seafront - it was 5 miles down a big hill, then 5 miles back up it! I used to run along the seafront at Folkestone/Sandgate/Hythe and used to really enjoy it - still miss that run!

I wear Nike dri-fit shorts, cotton ankle socks and a variety of cotton or 'dri-fit' t-shirts - the cotton ones can get a bit soaked in either sweat or rain, so the dri-fit ones are better. In winter I have some lycra leggings, but not everyone feels comfortable wearing them and you can look a picture if you don't have the figure for them! A good alternative is Ron Hill tracksters, which are looser. I personally don't think men look good in lycra shorts, unless they are twenty-something olympic athletes, but am not averse to the ladies wearing them

Good shoe brand is Asics - I have worn them for over a decade (not the same pair - the brand!) and I have never had a blister - something you do need to watch out for as a diabetic, look after your feet! Their most popular shoe is the GT 2130 (or 2110, or 2120 - whchever is the latest number!). They bring a new one out each year, so you can usually pick up last year's model for half the price in somewhere like Sportsworld - probably ?40-?50. They should last from 1-2 years, depending of course on how far you run in them! After that, the cushioning is reduced so there is more impact on your joints. Go for it tez!


----------



## ukjohn (Sep 11, 2009)

Northerner said:


> Hi John, Type 2s have less likelihood of going hypo during (or after) exercise, although it would depend on what treatment regime you are on. As a Type 1 I have to estimate my insulin dose prior to exercise, as I don't want too much, but also don't want too little as my cells would not be able to use the blood glucose properly if there was insufficuent insulin. A Type 2 on insulin would have similar problems, although maybe not if just a basal insulin. Hope this helps!



Northerner

Thanks for your explanation. As a type2 myself and on Novorapid and Levemir since diagnoses, I am subject to the same conditions as your goodself when it comes to exercise, I have to adjust my insulin dose and eat extra carbs when I go to the gym. It was for this reason I asked Tez the question. I thought I might have been missing something.

It always seems in this forum that type2s are assumed to be either diet or tablet controlled, I'm sure that I am not the only type2 controlled by multiple injections, another comment made recently by one member was that type2 cannot go hypo.I remember we had a posting in this forum one time about the misconseptions on diabetes by the general puplic, and we all agreed they needed educating on the subject, but how can we critisice when we are not sure amongst ourselves.
This is not meant to be contoversial..Just an observation.

John.


----------



## rossi_mac (Sep 11, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> Northerner
> 
> Thanks for your explanation. As a type2 myself and on Novorapid and Levemir since diagnoses, I am subject to the same conditions as your goodself when it comes to exercise, I have to adjust my insulin dose and eat extra carbs when I go to the gym. It was for this reason I asked Tez the question. I thought I might have been missing something.
> 
> ...



Very good observation John.

I was abit unsure how a person with type 2 would find running easier! But I see that the comment was made not meaning to cause such response, I believe it was primarily meant in regard of the hypoing/carb intake situation, which the commenter does not overly suffer from, however I am sure the commenter is well aware of different regimes for those who are type 2. 

I would love to pick running up again and have been slightly inspired by hearing of some people here doing races and training etc.

So I may be joining in on the Great South Run next year! Well gotta aim for something!! 

Rossi


----------



## Northerner (Sep 11, 2009)

ukjohn said:


> Northerner
> 
> Thanks for your explanation. As a type2 myself and on Novorapid and Levemir since diagnoses, I am subject to the same conditions as your goodself when it comes to exercise, I have to adjust my insulin dose and eat extra carbs when I go to the gym. It was for this reason I asked Tez the question. I thought I might have been missing something.
> 
> ...



I think what tends to be the case is that you know Type 1s are on insulin, whereas there is a much greater variety of treatment regimes for Type 2, the commonest of which appears to be diet/exercise, or diet/exercise/metformin. We get a lot of newly-diagnosed people posting too, and they tend also to be in this category, so the perception is that insulin is not a common treatment for Type 2s, and I think for this reason people can often forget when responding. You are right - we shouldn't oversimplify and 'pigeon-hole' people!


----------

